# Boating on Upper Dells portion of the Wisconsin river lanch area?



## brucecz (Aug 26, 2008)

Does any one know were there is a public lanch with good parking for the Upper Dells portion of the Wisconsin river. 

We may go to CMV  this Labor Day weekend on Saturday and take either our deck boat or our smaller twin engine jet boat and play on the river.

Thanks in advance for all replys.

Bruce


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 26, 2008)

I ansered this on anoither board, but will add this caveat - we haven't used this for a long time.
Go into downtown Dells, turn left at light by Nig's, near the Riverwalk hotel is a public boat launch with public parking across the street.  
There may be a charge on the honor system, but I am not sure.


----------



## brucecz (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you for the reply in regards to the boat launch.

Bruce


----------



## jercal10 (Aug 26, 2008)

this launch was there, last time I went by.


----------



## Willowbrook (Aug 26, 2008)

Because of high water, we were on the alternate boat dock when we took a Dells Jet Boat ride in June. The public ramp is right around this other dock as described above. It looked open and I recall someone dropping their boat in, even with the high levels.   I also recall a fee box on a sign if I remember correctly. The other two places would be Holiday Shores.

I think the public ramp for the Lower Dells is not too far from the Drive-In, but only saw the sign. Castle Rock has plenty of places to launch as well.

Weather looks to be beatiful. Have a good time Bruce.


----------



## brucecz (Aug 26, 2008)

Willowbrook said:


> Because of high water, we were on the alternate boat dock when we took a Dells Jet Boat ride in June. The public ramp is right around this other dock as described above. It looked open and I recall someone dropping their boat in, even with the high levels.   I also recall a fee box on a sign if I remember correctly. The other two places would be Holiday Shores.
> 
> I think the public ramp for the Lower Dells is not too far from the Drive-In, but only saw the sign. Castle Rock has plenty of places to launch as well.
> 
> Weather looks to be beatiful. Have a good time Bruce.



Thanks, I see if Judy wants to go. She had school today.

We used to stay at Castle Rock Park over 30 years ago and would fish the spring for Walleyes with rappala's on the Yellow rRver near the Buckhorn Bridge. 

That area is on the North west corner of the Castle Rock flowage. In 1975 we had bought a leftover 19 Cruisers Inc Cuddy cabin with a 115 HP Merc and put in  in Oct on Hy 21 and boated  all the way down to the Castle Rock flowage and back. The colors were neat.

We just bought these boats this August and have been spending time rerigging them up.  The smaller 15 foot jet may be the way to go on the river as I would not have to worry about props and with twin 85HP engines it will do about  50 MPH  or a bit better with only 2 people.

Our home Lake has a 45 MPH speed limit. The Deck boat will do 38 to 46 MHP  depending on how many are in the boat.

Bruce


----------

